# Pantothenic Acid



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I was at a herbalist yesterday and had a headache due to sinus inflamtion. They recommended Pantothenic acid. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Definition
Pantothenic acid and biotin are types of B vitamins. They are water-soluble, which means that the body can't store them. If the body can't use all of the vitamin, the extra leaves the body through the urine. Therefore, these vitamins must be replaced every day.

Alternative Names
Biotin; Vitamin B5; B5 vitamin

Function
Pantothenic acid and biotin are essential to growth. They help the body break down and use food. This is called metabolism.

Pathothenic acid is also called vitamin B5. It helps break down carbohydrates, proteins, and fats. Biotin also helps break down proteins and carbohydrates.

Food Sources
Pantothenic acid and biotin are found in foods that are good sources of B vitamins, including the following:
•Eggs 
•Fish 
•Milk and milk products 
•Whole-grain cereals 
•Legumes 
•Yeast 
•Broccoli and other vegetables in the cabbage family 
•White and sweet potatoes 
•Lean beef

Side Effects
There are no known deficiencies of either pantothenic acid or biotin. Large doses of pantothenic acid do not produce symptoms other than (possibly) diarrhea. There are no known toxic symptoms associated with biotin
(I was just curious..had never heard this term; from the sources listed?? I'm covered)


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I meant specifically in it's use and whether it works.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Austin said:


> I was at a herbalist yesterday and had a headache due to sinus inflamtion. They recommended Pantothenic acid. Anyone know anything about it?


Haven't tried Pantothenic acid but I have severe nasal problems and use a Neti Pot. Neti Pot


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have server sinus problems. I also use a netti pot. I do use a coule drops of food grade Hydrogen peroxide in mine. It helps out a lot


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Maybe Dan1966 will find this thread. He's a doctor, and I've been following his posts on other threads. Or you could send him a PM (personal message).


----------



## Dan1966 (Jul 13, 2011)

From my experience deficiencies of B5 are almost impossible due to the ubiquitous nature of B5 in our diet. I have seen some benefit to nail and hair growth and health in higher doses but have not seen anything in the literature on sinus inflammation. The herb that I have used and recommended in the past for sinus, seasonal allergy, and even migraines is Petasin. It's like the herbal allegra.
Petasin is found in the herb Butterbur, the brand I use is Petadolex.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

RevWC said:


> Haven't tried Pantothenic acid but I have severe nasal problems and use a Neti Pot. Neti Pot


I own stock in Neilmed, at least I should. I use it t least once a day.



Dan1966 said:


> From my experience deficiencies of B5 are almost impossible due to the ubiquitous nature of B5 in our diet. I have seen some benefit to nail and hair growth and health in higher doses but have not seen anything in the literature on sinus inflammation. The herb that I have used and recommended in the past for sinus, seasonal allergy, and even migraines is Petasin. It's like the herbal allegra.
> Petasin is found in the herb Butterbur, the brand I use is Petadolex.


I was told antihistamines don't allow me to work out the mucus from the back sinuses. I just went off antibiotics not to long ago and don't want to start again.

I'll give it a try.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been doing research about asthma and one article said those who have asthma are often deficient in pantothenic acid. I've become lactose intolerant, so I know there is a tie in with digestive enzymes and pantothenic acid.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Do you also have asthma?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Dan1966 said:


> From my experience deficiencies of B5 are almost impossible due to the ubiquitous nature of B5 in our diet. I have seen some benefit to nail and hair growth and health in higher doses but have not seen anything in the literature on sinus inflammation. The herb that I have used and recommended in the past for sinus, seasonal allergy, and even migraines is Petasin. It's like the herbal allegra.
> Petasin is found in the herb Butterbur, the brand I use is Petadolex.


I have quite a few doses of Petadolex stored and some frozen(got it on sale) and it is the only thing I can use to get rid of migraines-I mean I can take it after I get the auras and the pain has already started and within in about an hour it will decrease and within 4 and the next dose it goes away with only a tad bit of light sensitivities. anyone who gets migraine should at least try it- I have a cousin who gets severe migraines and I talked her into trying a small dose everyday and it has helped keep her from getting her usually 4 migraines a month-sure she still gets one here and there but not like she used to... she even got the rolly eyeball type migraines-no pain but faint and her eyes moved independently of each other. While her Doc had not heard of it he didn't think it would hurt any and found that it has been used in the UK and EU for many years.
But some people do get hayfever type reactions to it but like anything, some people can use it and some will not be able... I'd love to be able to grow it locally, cuz when my stash runs out it will be damn expensive to buy more. :dunno:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Emerald said:


> I have quite a few doses of Petadolex stored and some frozen(got it on sale) and it is the only thing I can use to get rid of migraines-I mean I can take it after I get the auras and the pain has already started and within in about an hour it will decrease and within 4 and the next dose it goes away with only a tad bit of light sensitivities. anyone who gets migraine should at least try it- I have a cousin who gets severe migraines and I talked her into trying a small dose everyday and it has helped keep her from getting her usually 4 migraines a month-sure she still gets one here and there but not like she used to... she even got the rolly eyeball type migraines-no pain but faint and her eyes moved independently of each other. While her Doc had not heard of it he didn't think it would hurt any and found that it has been used in the UK and EU for many years.
> But some people do get hayfever type reactions to it but like anything, some people can use it and some will not be able... I'd love to be able to grow it locally, cuz when my stash runs out it will be damn expensive to buy more. :dunno:


I'll get some and give it a try, I get headaches as well.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Austin said:


> I'll get some and give it a try, I get headaches as well.


Don't tell but it works pretty damn good on a hangover too! :sssh: I don't over do often but I figured it wouldn't hurt to see and it works pretty good,, The one I have tho makes your tinkle neon yellow! lol


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Since I have asthma, I'm going to make sure my vitamins contains some pantothenic acid....


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Emerald said:


> Don't tell but it works pretty damn good on a hangover too! :sssh: I don't over do often but I figured it wouldn't hurt to see and it works pretty good,, The one I have tho makes your tinkle neon yellow! lol


I'm not a drinker thankfully, I always hated the hangover.



Idaholady said:


> Since I have asthma, I'm going to make sure my vitamins contains some pantothenic acid....


It's a good idea.

I've been taking it in it's minimal dose for a week now and have not had any significant reduction in my headaches.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

has anyone heard of a 'hangover _cure_' that didn't also involve 'two _large_ glasses of water'? :hmmm:

I know, that was as subtle as a brick


----------



## Dan1966 (Jul 13, 2011)

Austin, I always tell my patients to take it regularly for one month (Petadolex) before they assess the results. I have found for migraine sufferers it seems to take a couple of weeks of daily use to build up in the system.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Dan1966 said:


> Austin, I always tell my patients to take it regularly for one month (Petadolex) before they assess the results. I have found for migraine sufferers it seems to take a couple of weeks of daily use to build up in the system.


I will do that.

I'm still taking the Pantothenic for that reason. I'm going to give it 2 full weeks.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I officially give up on Pantothenic Acid. Two weeks and I'm still having headaches. 

I'm on to Petadolex.


----------



## grayfox114 (Nov 12, 2011)

Austin: Re your heartburn/acid stomach/stomach problems: First, throw the meds/Prilosec away! They may cure the problem temporarily, but they require constant use, as designed! The mfgr doesn't want a one time cure, no money in it!Lots of water is gtreat, the real and inexpensive "cure" is a tblspoon of white vinegar as needed when the problem arises. Chase it with orange or other juice if the taste gags you. It works!!!! And a shot of apple cider vinegar in the am, chased if needed, works all kinds of wonders, like blood sugar, asthma relief, and, honest, vision therapy. Try it, it's a cheap cure that works! Let me and everyone else know how it works for you...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I love the taste of vinegar, I started drinking Kombucha again and it seems to be helping minutely with the heart burn.


----------

